# Camo dipping



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.timbersedgecamo.com/Videos.html
Saw this on the TV and thought it looked pretty cool. I know a few on here have had there guns done profesionaly. I would probably get a kit if they had a camo pattern I want.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool idea. It looks like it would be something that would help a guy out who is in an area that doesnt have anyone nearby that can do it professionally. 

My luck, I'd mess it up somehow  

I wonder how cost compares to having someone else do it?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Thats pretty sweet. I bet its harder than it looks though.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I'll try it...... the picture frame looked easy, the gun stock looked difficult..... $100 is a bit steep tho..


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah I read the guy in Spanish Fork charges $85 for a stock. But with this you can probably do 2 stocks. I'm with you Bax I would be worried about messing things up. I wish they had a smaller portion that you can practice with before hand. but I'm afraid I would have to buy 2 packages and use one on practicing and then the other to do the real stuff.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I also e-mailed them and asked if they could get a camo pattern such as Max-1 which is what I would want. This was what I got in response, which is what I thought was the case anyhow.



> Hey Michael,
> 
> Yes the manufacturer of the product has to obtain approval and pay royalties to the companies that own the patterns. At this time I don't believe they have any immediate plans to use the larger brand camouflages but if they do we will definitely have them to sell. Thanks for your inquiry!


----------



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

black ice coatings in spanish fork has done a couple of guns for me, a muzzleloader, teflon coated metal and camo stock on a knight disc also a stock and forearm on a over/under. they did an awesome job on both of them. HIGHLY recommended!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

*Bump- for Deadicated1. See what you think!


----------

